# Burning Skull Brand White .55 Tapers



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I thought I had a perfect set up til I put these on and felt and saw the difference. The steel hauled on a flat trajectory at the 30-40 yards I was shooting. But the big change was the color. It allowed for faster, brighter sight-target acquisition. They almost glowed against the fork tip color. Looking down over them as I shoot a floating anchor/semi-butterfly was beautiful. The roll I bought came die cut. It is a good day.

Get you some now, you hear?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> I thought I had a perfect set up til I put these on and felt and saw the difference. The steel hauled a$$ on a flat trajectory at the 30-40 yards I was shooting. But the big change was the color. It allowed for faster, brighter sight-target acquisition. They almost glowed against the fork tip color. Looking down over them as I shoot a floating anchor/semi-butterfly was beautiful. The roll I bought came die cut. It is a good day.
> 
> Get you some now, you hear?
> 
> ...


Very cool, I can totally see those white bands be an asset as an aiming reference.....got a link to where you purchased them ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I had a perfect set up til I put these on and felt and saw the difference. The steel hauled a$$ on a flat trajectory at the 30-40 yards I was shooting. But the big change was the color. It allowed for faster, brighter sight-target acquisition. They almost glowed against the fork tip color. Looking down over them as I shoot a floating anchor/semi-butterfly was beautiful. The roll I bought came die cut. It is a good day.
> ...


Here you go... https://slingshotforum.com/topic/126524-slingshootingcom/


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah, BSB white is good stuff. Ive been using some .50mm with 1/4" steel and .177 bbs. Nice smooth draw and snappy retraction. Pretty sure i got my roll from GZK.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Welp Im sold its the next type Im buying LOL

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

If you look at the pic I attached to this post, notice the square hole with no slit on the cheap micro-fiber pouch. It was the first time I have ever tied up one like that. After several hundred rounds, it seems more secure than a round hole. I do not really like or dislike the pouch, it was a gift with an order.

This latex is a performer. I hope it remains available.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Picked my BSB up at Double L

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes, there is definately something different about a square hole in a pouch. This one has not budged in any direction. Also the far edges are square as opposed to round. The bands stay in place. This is the most consistently accurate rig I have ever used.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> Yes, there is definately something different about a square hole in a pouch. This one has not budged in any direction. Also the far edges are square as opposed to round. The bands stay in place. This is the most consistently accurate rig I have ever used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.....nice looking frame as well !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

